# OT: Toronto/76ers game thread



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I'll do some play by play here.

It was 23-19 Raptors after Q1

It's 26-22 right now.

Baxter, Marshall, and Rose are in the game for the raptors.

Apparently, the Raptors intend to give Baxter some serious PT (they have to, since they have no big men left).

Raptors are playing zone. They just forced a 24-second violation.

26-22


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

They post rose up in the low block. He drives across the lane and dishes to MoPete for the open shot.

Rose just got his 3rd assist passing to Moiso for a slam dunk.

Rose is playing PG for the Raptors.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Timeout
31-22 Raptors

Rose is 1-3 FG
Marshall is 4-6 with 4 reb
Bosh is 4-6


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Good job .. I'm not watching but I'm getting updated.. Marshall seems like he's doing great


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose just blocked Iverson's shot from behind, but they called a foul on another Raptors player.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Yell 13 pnts 4 rbds


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson made 1 of 2 FTs

Baxter with 3 rebounds already.

Rose to Moiso in the corner, he shoots, misses. Baxter boards, is called for the over the back foul.

Marshall in for Baxter.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose at PG.

He is dobule teamed, but he drives through it and has it slapped away, off his leg, out of bounds.

Thomas misses a hook shot from the left block, but is fouled.

He misses the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd
31-24

Rose dribbles up against pressure, passes across half court, gets it back. Goes left wing. Passes to MoPete at the top of the arc, he hits the 3.

33-24


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

McAskill misses for Philly. Marshall boards.

Raps get out and run. Rose gets it, finds the open man, MoPete who hits the 3.

36-24

After a stop, Marshall just missed a long 3 from way beyond the arc.

Rose brings it up court, stops, pops from 19 ft, just right of the FT line.

38-26


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Raps announcers talking about how great a creator Rose is.

38-26
5:44 left
timeout


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

yell 13-5
jr 4 and 5 ast


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Mo Pete playing good - 9 pts


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

VC back in.

Rose holds it at the top of the key. VC cuts around a marshall pick. Marshall called for the offensive foul.

Rose has 4 pts, 5 assists


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose quick hands knocks the ball away and out of bounds.

Marc Jackson is fouled by Bosh in the act of shooting.

Goes for the 3pt play

Missed the FT

Snow gets the rebound, chance for 4 pt play
Jackson misses, Thomas dunks the miss and is fouled by MoPete
Chance for 5 point play ;-)

Thomas hits
38-31 raps


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

MoPete likes to stand in the corner. Rose passes to an open spot near the basket where he thinks MoPete will be. OB.

Philly turns it over.

VC just made a nice drive along the baseline, hanging in the air, double pump floater from 2 ft and fouled.

Hits the FT

41-31


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Aaron McKie gets an inbounds pass and hits the J from the right wing.

Alvin Williams at PG now, and he gets double teamed and loses the ball out of bounds near half court.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After the timeout, Iverson dribbles to the left side of the lane and passes to Snow who hits the short jumper.

Raptors lead 41-35

VC is fouled in the act of shooting.

Makes the 1st FT
and the 2nd
43-35


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Raps announcers say they think they can get more rebounds with this team.

Iverson drives against the zone on Rose's side. Rose fouls him.
Iverson split the FTs.

Alvin Williams at PG. He goes to VC in the block, back to Williams for a jumper, good, from the FT line.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Announcers are saying the Raps' 45 points is a late 3rd Q score for them. They're happy with the scoring.

Rose at PG. Raps share the ball. Williams gets the open shot from the left corner. Hits.

Iverson is fouled again. Hits the FTs.

47-38

Announcers talking about how Rose anticipates the double teams and passes out of them. And they like his size.

Rose again at PG, he gets it to the left corner for Alvin Williams who hits again.

49-38

Marshall fols Delambert, who missed a layup.

Baxter in for Marshall (3 fouls)

Delambert missed the 1st FT
made the 2nd

49-39


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Announcers saying how important it was to get both Marshall and Baxter in the trade.

VC makes a nice pass to AWill in the lane for the short jumper (made).

51-39

Rose fouls Iverson and has to sit with 3 fouls.

Ive hits both.

51-41

Announcers talking about how great it is for Rose to take the ball up court and take the pressure off AWill, and how AWill can play a good SG position.

MoPete misses a long jumper.

Baxter just blocked Thomas's last second layup attempt. Ball goes out of bounds. There's maybe 1 second on the clock.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Is anyone reading this?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Baxter gets the steal on the inbounds pass. End of half.

Raps shot 57% in 1st half.

AWill 4-4, 2 reb, 1 ast, 8 pts
Rose 2-5, 5 ast, 4 pts
Carter 2-7, 1 reb, 8 ast, 7 pts
Marshall 5-8, 2-2 3pt, 5 reb, 13 pts
Bosh 4-6, 5 reb, 8 pts
Peterson 3-4, 2-3 3pt, 2 reb, 9 pts


----------



## boxbocks (Oct 29, 2003)

*don't stop the magic....*

dude i am reading, and loving, it

you're way better than the nba play by play... plus these crap computers can re-load basketballboards way faster than nba.com


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

kewl

I'll do 2nd half, too, then


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Is anyone reading this?


:yes:

I can follow it on NBA.com, but it's nice to have the plays described.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I just posted on the raps board that I'm doing the play by play here. Let's see if some guys join in.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sorry if I don't get the guys names right and miss a little detail. I'm not used to watching the raps play.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It's still half time. I'm waiting for the game to resume.

The announcers seem to really like all the guys they got from the Bulls.

Baxter is a solid role player.
Marshall is a guy they've wanted for a long time.
Rose fills a lot of needs for them and they're happy with his play so far.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*post from the game thread on the raps board*



> Originally posted by <b>hellbot</b>!
> great half for the raptors..57% from the field.. season high 51 points in first half.. a little turnover prone.
> 
> alvin williams 4-4, hitting his shots, looking good.
> ...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*another post*



> Originally posted by <b>EBP2K2</b>!
> well, Sixers are playing terrible D, but wow, Rose really opens up the D and Marshall is terrific.... JYD replacement? how about JYD+AD replacement?
> 
> how come Lamond Murray isnt playing? could he be the odd man out?


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

All three ex-Bulls played well in the first half.

Rose looked like the same player that joined the Bulls with Travis Best in '02. He focused on moving the ball. And I was shocked to actuially see him _run_ off the court when a timeout was called! His shot was still off, though. :grinning:

Marshall had his stroke on big time. He's setting the bar very high for himself. 

Baxter hustled but didn't get a lot of time.

I like win/win trades and this looks like it just might turn out to be a good one for both teams.

BTW, I didn't care for the cheap shot the Raptors' color guy took at Davis, claiming he didn't play hard for the previous month and a half. What was there to be gained from ripping a player who gave them a lot more big games than bad ones over his Toronto career? Bad form, Bozo.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bosh commits his 4th foul.

Moiso in. He fouls Delambert on the next play. 

Iverson to thomas for the open J from 20. Got it.

51-43 raps


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Bosh commits his 4th foul.
> 
> Moiso in. He fouls Delambert on the next play.
> ...


Bosh looks seriously talented, doesn't he? Inside/outside game, some ball skills, real length...he's no center, but when he gets some meat on him he'll be a 4 to contend with, and he will definitely be able to play some 3 unlike Chandler.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Did I hear right? Philly's Mark Jackson is out with a broken finger? What a shame. Might miss the Bulls game Thursday. :grinning:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose at PG. Gets double teamed. Passes out of it to Carter. Across the court toe Marshall in the corner. He hits the open 3.

Iverson answers with a driving one hander from in the lane.

AWill answers with a 2.

Iverson misses. But sixers board and run the offense again.McKeie misses. Delambert gets two offensive boards. Iverson misses. 

Raps bring it up court with Rose at PG. He makes a great pass to Moiso who misses the layup because he didn't dunk it.

He hits the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd

They're talking about how Marshall gets his points quietly, but effectively.

58-45

AWill with the steal. STops the fast break because it's 1 on 3.

Moiso misses a turnaround jumper. 

McKie misses a short turnaround jumper from the right block. Thomas puts it back

58-47
9:10


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas hits a 2 after Carter missed a long 3.

Rose brings it over half court and calls the timeout.


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

heh i thought this was the thread for tomorrow nights game, didnt bother to look


----------



## lou4gehrig (Aug 1, 2003)

marshall and rose and baxter are playing okay it looks like...they are scoring some...defense is not that great (philly is missing shots)...main observation is the LOW energy of their team...after the first half (TOR is leading by ten) they all left the floor moping in single file...at least they get scoring right?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Vince looks like a shadow of his former self, to me.

he's putting up decent numbers, but he was freakishly good before the injury troubles hit him.

This is what the Bulls would look like if they got a decent SF and played Rose at PG and Marshall as a starter. They are winning the game, and they're pretty much staying ahead by 10 points. Against a good team, too.


----------



## C Blizzy (Nov 13, 2003)

Raptor announcers are complaining about their team giving up too many open looks and offensive rebounds. Sound familiar?

PS: The Ontario Heart & Lung Assn. cancer commercials are the most depressing 15 second messages I've ever seen. Yech.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall just threw the ball away.

Marshall then blocks Iverson's shot inside. His outless pass hits awill and goes out of bounds.

Thomas scores an easy layup. Moiso is a liability on the floor according to the announceers. Boaxter is up and ready to come in.

Carter hits a jumper.

60-51

Philly misses and Carter misses from the right block.

Snow hits from the FT line.

60-53


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Thing is Vince hasnt even tried much. I mean its one thing to get the ball and miss, but hes not even getting the ball. They just dont seem to be going to him. He still has the ability, hes gotten off to a great start this season, i just dont really get why he doesnt seem to want the ball so far in the 1st half.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Carter drove to the hoop and missed a lefty layup.

Iverson gets it on the run and makes the layup on the fast break.

Raps call timeout with their lead down to 5.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Thing is Vince hasnt even tried much. I mean its one thing to get the ball and miss, but hes not even getting the ball. They just dont seem to be going to him. He still has the ability, hes gotten off to a great start this season, i just dont really get why he doesnt seem to want the ball so far in the 1st half.


Carter had 8 assists in the 1st half.

Raps call an isolation play for Rose on the right wing. He drives to the lane and snow fouls him.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

After the inbounds, they give it to Rose on the left side in the post. He finds AWill for the open 3 ball at the top of the arc and he hits.

63-55

Carter blocks a shot and the raps get it up court.

Carter made a nifty drive and dished behind the back to Baxter for the dunk.

His 10th assist.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson hits a 3 from the left side.

Carter drives and misses at the rim.

Iverson misses a layup.

Rose to Carter to Marshall for the bucket and the foul. Nice passing.

67-58, quick 6 point spurt for the raps

Marshall at the line
Missed the FT, thomas boards


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Carter's 11th assist is his career high.

Baxter misses a layup and Marshall gets the putback and the foul.

Baxter with 4 boards in 7 minutes.

Marshall hits the FT

70-58


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall near a double double.
Rose with 7 assists

Iverson just made a sick running one hander as he crossed the lane, and he was fouled by Baxter (3rd).

Iverson hits the FT


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson with 23 shots already.

Carter gets it on the left wing. Drives, gets off a jumper that misses, but he's fouled.

He goes to the line.

Makes the 1st
(Carter is 3-11 FG)
Makes the 2nd
72-61


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm happy for the former Bulls that they're representing themselves well.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Sixers getting lots of offensive boards.

They just scored off another one.

Rose missed a 3 from the right corner.

Sixers run and Korver charges into a raptors player for the offensive foul/turnover.

Timeout


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> Carter had 8 assists in the 1st half.
> ...



Thats a misleading stat. More than half those assists have to be from a average perimeter pass with someone knocking down the jay. Because i definitely didnt see Vince driving and sucking in the D and kicking it to open people much. Maybe i blacked out or something, but Vince doesnt look like he really earned those 8 assists. Actually i'm surprised he has that many.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The BullRaptors are on the court. All three former bulls.

Baxter drives and tries to feed Marshall, but he lost control of it, or made the pass too soft.

Sixers miss and Rose pushes it upcourt. No advantage. They run the O and Rose gets off a 3 and misses.

McKie hits a long 2 from the left wing.

Baxter misses a shot from about 8 ft.

Sixers miss and Baxter boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall made a nice feed to baxter near the bucket, but he missed as he was fouled.

Bax to the line.

Announcers really like his game.

Bax misses the 1st
MoPete in for Rose
Makes the 2nd

73-65
1:12 left


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson with a nice pass in the lane to Thomas and Moiso knocks him down (accidentally).

Non shooting foul. Sixers ball, OB.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson missed a laup/bank shot. Baxter with the strong board.

Carter misses a long jumper from the right/center near the arc.

Iverson drives and is fouled and goes to the line

24 pts, 6 ast, 9-13 FT
Makes the 1st
Snow checks in for thomas
Makes the 2nd

73-67


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Carter holds the ball to run the clock down.

He finally drives and tries to dish to Baxter. The ball gets popped up in the air and almost tipped in. 24 second violation, though.

End of Q3

73-67


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Interesting game.

Raptors winning against a good team, Philly.

VC is 3-12 with 11 assists
Rose is 2-7 with 7 assists
Marshall is 8-11 with 8 boards and 21 points
AWill is 6-6 with 13 points


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

On another note, Kyle Korver is absolutely terrible.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose at PG. Goes to the left wing with it. His pass is intercepted. Sixers miss and Raps board. They bring it back upcourt and Rose handles it. Foul called off the ball.

Raps pass around the arc a bunch of times, foul called on the sixers.

Rose is forced to take a tough shot with the shot clock near zero. Just off the back rim. 

Sixers miss.

Baxter is called for his 5th PF trying to rebound a missed shot by Marshall.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

three point game. 73-70.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Salmans hits a 3 to bring the game to within 3 at 73-70

Rose misses a long 3 to ry to answer

Salmons misses at the other end.

Rose runs the offense for the raps.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose with a really nice pass to Marshall off the inbounds pass, for the bucket.

Iverson gets a layup at the other end

75-72


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bosh drives along the baseline and has his layup blocked.

Iverson takes Peterson to the hole and is fouled.

Timeout

75-72 with Iverson at the line after the break


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Looks like TrueBlueFan is here to offer Carson's Ribs to the guy who guessed this game score right ;-)


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson makes the 1st FT (29 pts)
Makes the 2nd

1 pt game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Rose drives, passes to Bosh, he misses.

Marshall called for the foul at the other end.

75-74
Nice look from Snow to Thomas
Philly leads, 76-75


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Carter back in. Nice pass to Bosh who missed the reverse layup, but was fouled.

He misses the 1st FT
He makes the 2nd

tie game


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas gets a pass from Iverson at the bucket, but can't hit a tough shot over Bosh and Marshall.

Carter hits a jumper from the right wing to give the raps the lead.

Timeout


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> On another note, Kyle Korver is absolutely terrible.


No. He's not. Unless you expect him to be anything but a solid shooting role player who is also a rookie. Kid can shoot it and has no fears about doing so. He's usefull for the sixers considering they have no real pure shooters on the roster.

So no. He's not that bad. He's just young right now.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson drives from the right wing, passes to an open Snow. He pumps and misses. Carter boards.

At the offensive end, Carter is pushed out of bounds by McKie, foul.

Rose at PG
Passes to Carter on the left wing.
Carter drives to the hoop, slips and falls down.  Throws up a shot on the way down that almost went in.

Bosh misses the putback 3 times and is finally fouled.

He missed the 1st ft
Raps 12-18 FT
78-76 raps
Bosh misses the 2nd

sixers ball


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Kenny Thomas loses the ball between his legs. Bosh gets it and Thomas fouls him near midcourt.

Bosh to the line to redeem himself?

Almost airballed it short.
Bosh is 1-5 FT
Makes the 2nd

Raps up 3


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Thomas with a twisting backhanded bank shot from the right block hits.

Carter misses a jumper from the left wing.

79-78 raps

Snow drives in the lane, dishes out. Iverson misses a 3. Long pass down court to Rose who pops the 2 from the FT line.

81078


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Iverson misses from the right corner. Marshall is fouled going for the rebound.

He misses the 1st FT
Mkaes the 2nd
82-78 raps


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

McKie drives and is fouled by Marshall. Late whistle.

PF #5

3:36 left

McKie to the line
Hits the 1st
and the 2nd


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

82-80

Carter with a nice shot after driving across the lane, about 5 ft away.

Thomas called for the offensive foul/turnover.

84-80, raps ball.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Carter from Rose, drives the right side, kicks out to Marshall for the 3 from the top of the arc, he hits!

Timeout philly.

Carter's 12th assist


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Marshall with 27 points and 9 rebounds.

Iverson fouled by Bosh in the lane. he goes to the line

hits
hits

87-72 raps


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>futuristxen</b>!
> 
> 
> No. He's not. Unless you expect him to be anything but a solid shooting role player who is also a rookie. Kid can shoot it and has no fears about doing so. He's usefull for the sixers considering they have no real pure shooters on the roster.
> ...


Even though he's a rookie, he's not the kind of player who has upside. He was a four-year college player, no? Not only that, he's not athletic or quick so I can't see him becoming much better than he is as he gets older. Look at Jamaal Tinsley and Shane Battier, they've been in the league for a couple of years and are no better than they were when they first entered the league. Korver is much worse than them but he has just as little upside. When a guy like Korver comes into the league, what you see is what you get, there's no potential to improve.

He may be useful for the Sixers to have because their outside shooting is so bad, but let's not kid ourselves, his shot is hardly incredible, it's just that the Sixers' other shooters are that bad, they may be the worst outside shooting team in the entire NBA. So, they went and signed Korver on the cheap. If they just brought him in at the end of quarters to shoot or at the end of games to hit free throws, that would be one thing. Every team needs a guy like that if they don't have one who gets major minutes, Steve Kerr was that guy for the Spurs last year. But if you leave Korver in for even a few minutes, you notice that he plays defense like a turnstile and picks up fouls at an alarming rate. As soon as the Sixers pick up a decent perimeter shooter who has anything approaching a complete game, Korver is history. C'mon, recognize a non-NBA-level player when you see one.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

2:20 left

Carter hits a long 2 from the right side, 17 points

Iverson tripped by Rose driving the lane. Rose PF #4

To the line with about 2:00 left
Missed the 1st FT
Hits the 2nd


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Philly tries to pressure.

Rose handles it. They get it over to Carter on the right wing. He shoots and misses.

Snow misses a layup. bosh boards.

Looked like Carter missed and Iverson is fouled again.

Hits the 1st
Iverson will have at least 23 FTA this game.
34 points, too
Hits the 2nd (18/23)

Rose doubled in the back court. No help. He calls timeout.

89-85 raptors
:58 left


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

DaBulz, Rose is the veteran presence that this team needs. YEAH RIGHT!

3-10 shooting for Mr. Clutch.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AWill turns it over near hafl court on the right sideline.

McKie tries to hit the 3 and misses.

AWill is fouled and goes to the line

Hits the 1st
Hits the 2nd
91-85

timeout
:39 left


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

"get off me you scrub"










"I'll blow up against the Bulls, Eric, you'll see"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

raps averaging 78 PPG
Tonight 91

Kover misses a 3 after the inbounds. Carter boards and is fouled right away. 

To the line for 2

Hits
Hits

Timeout Philly
This game is just about history.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

OT: Magic lose again 100-91 to New Orleans.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

McKie hits a 3 for the sixers.

Sixers pressure the inbounds pass. Rose bumps Iverson and he goes down. Foul/turnover on Rose.

Iverson drives and has his layup blocked by Bosh. Bosh is fouled right away.

The game is over.

95-88 Raptors


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Raptors with a road win.

Best of luck to all the former bulls.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

Nice road win for the Raptors against a good team, and all their new guys played well. Maybe this will be one of those rare trades that helps both teams.

Thanks for the play-by-play, DaBullz, you're the main reason fans of other teams come to the Bulls board.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Both teams got exactly what they wanted. Good to see a trade that looks like it may work out for both parties. However, time will tell, as it always does.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

donyell was player of the game tonite.

27 pts on 10-14 FG/9 rbs


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago_Cow</b>!
> DaBulz, Rose is the veteran presence that this team needs. YEAH RIGHT!
> 
> 3-10 shooting for Mr. Clutch.


Marshall is the guy they really wanted


----------



## boxbocks (Oct 29, 2003)

*wicked*

awesome job, dabullz

much respect.

donyell was a beast... i will now expect that from him EVERY GAME... i'm sure i won't be dissapointed...

i can only hope rose gets his **** together... but not a terrible night i suppose; they did win.

peace.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> donyell was player of the game tonite.
> 
> 27 pts on 10-14 FG/9 rbs


Marshall can and will put up big numbers from time to time. I will miss him more than I will Rose. That is for sure.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Future</b>!
> 
> 
> Marshall is the guy they really wanted


:yes: :yes:
i doubt the trade for Rose would've gone down if Marshall wasn't included.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: wicked*



> Originally posted by <b>boxbocks</b>!
> awesome job, dabullz
> 
> much respect.
> ...


Marshall won't do that every night. Rose? He has struggled out of the gate big time! That was his 17th game. For your sake I hope he recovers. But the game you got from him is what he gave us the last 6 or 7 games.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> Raptors with a road win.
> 
> Best of luck to all the former bulls.



enjoy JYD, he was good to us on the court, but even a better person off it.

i still miss him


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ArtestFan</b>!
> Nice road win for the Raptors against a good team, and all their new guys played well. Maybe this will be one of those rare trades that helps both teams.
> 
> Thanks for the play-by-play, DaBullz, you're the main reason fans of other teams come to the Bulls board.


Thank you. That's the highest form of compliment I can imagine!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

*Re: Re: wicked*



> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> Marshall won't do that every night. Rose? He has struggled out of the gate big time! That was his 17th game. For your sake I hope he recovers. But the game you got from him is what he gave us the last 6 or 7 games.


He looked like a pass-first PG tonight and did fine. He didn't get to practice with the team, according to the pregame interviews (none of the new guys did).

You're right that he needs to find his shot, but I am sure he's going to be a much happier guy playing the point for a team that wins games and has a Vince Carter to share the load with.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Now we have discovered the truth about who got ripped off...


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Now we have discovered the truth about who got ripped off...


Oh really?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: wicked*



> Originally posted by <b>DaBullz</b>!
> 
> 
> He looked like a pass-first PG tonight and did fine. He didn't get to practice with the team, according to the pregame interviews (none of the new guys did).
> ...


I agree. 10 shots is very low for Jalen. 8 assists, not too bad.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Now we have discovered the truth about who got ripped off...



:laugh: 

How can you say either team got ripped off?
If anything, it's worked out fine for both teams, as much as it possibly can after *one game*.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> Now we have discovered the truth about who got ripped off...


No one yet. 

You scored 15 pts more than your team average. We defended 14 pts less than we allow. Both teams 1-0. And we scored 7 pts more than we average. Your team, allowed 88 pts. A bit more than you normally allow. You gave up a hell of a lot of offensive rebounds. But you still won the game. 

But its too early to say who won.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> 
> 
> No one yet.
> ...


From their point of view, they got a guy who scored 27 points and grabbed 9 boards, going 10-14 from the field, and a quality PG who freed AWill to go 6-6 FG and 15 pts.

We got JYD, whose defense is a huge addition to our team, but he didn't score 27 points for us. AD and JYD didn't score 27 points combined for us ;-)


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Even thought Jalen Rose played poorly by his expectations, he did a pretty decend job out there. He dished some good passes and finished with 8 assists.

Donyell Marshall was just amazing. He finished with 27 points and 9 rebounds, in 43 minutes. The really amazing thing about Donyell is that he was 4-5 from the three point line. Great game, great player.

Lonny Baxtor is a beast underneath. I still cannot believe that the Bulls gave up Baxtor for Jeffries. I really think that by the end of this year Baxtor will start as a centre for the Raptors.

For anyone interested here is the Raptors-Sixers boxscore: http://www.nba.com/games/20031202/TORPHI/boxscore.html.

<FONT FACE="Arial Black, Arial" SIZE="2">SLASHER</FONT>


----------



## Machinehead (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I really think that by the end of this year Baxtor will start as a centre for the Raptors.


Yeah .. well .. good luck with that


----------



## Chops (May 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>F.Jerzy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah .. well .. good luck with that


lol


----------



## Happyface (Nov 13, 2003)

Its funny over on the Toronto board, they swear they got over bigtime on Chicago :laugh: Honestly, this trade can look really bad if JYD and AD cant be consistant with how they played last nite. You know Jalen will eventually bust out, Donyell is solid, and Baxter can be a decent if not good low post presence in the future. Jefferies is all but a foregone bench player, which leaves alot of expectations on JYD and AD. Boy, in the longrun its going to be tough to match the production of what Chicago traded away :uhoh:


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

Marshall played really well like I thought he would. I wont miss him and Rose much though, I like JYD's intensity and energy even if hes not as talented as them. 

Looks like Raptors might have a legitimate shot at the playoffs if beating philly on the road is a sign of things to come. 

thanks DaBullz for the frequent updates, its appreciated.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2003120220&prov=ap

PHILADELPHIA (AP) -- Donyell Marshall and Jalen Rose helped the NBA's worst offense look much better. 

Marshall scored a season-high 27 points and Rose had eight assists in their Toronto debuts to help the Raptors beat the Philadelphia 76ers 95-88 on Tuesday night. 

Vince Carter added 21 points and a career-high 12 assists as the Raptors, averaging only 78 points -- reached 90 points for just the fourth time this season. 

One day after finalizing a six-player trade that brought Marshall, Rose and Lonny Baxter from Chicago, Toronto led most of the way and had one of its highest shooting percentages of the season -- 47.2 percent -- while scoring at least 20 points in each quarter for the first time this season. 

Marshall was 10-of-14 from the field and Alvin Williams was 6-for-6. Rose shot just 3-for-10, but repeatedly found open teammates while handling much of the ballhandling duties.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The problem may not be losing Rose, since that allows Crawford to move in--but losing Marshall....damn...that hurts.


----------



## Philo (Feb 13, 2003)

Donyell Marshall is a solid player in this league, not an all-star by any means, but he gives you something every night. However, I'd take what Jerome Williams brings to the table any day of the week. Donyell will be missed, but not for long.


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Happyface</b>!
> Its funny over on the Toronto board, they swear they got over bigtime on Chicago :laugh: Honestly, this trade can look really bad if JYD and AD cant be consistant with how they played last nite. You know Jalen will eventually bust out, Donyell is solid, and Baxter can be a decent if not good low post presence in the future. Jefferies is all but a foregone bench player, which leaves alot of expectations on JYD and AD. Boy, in the longrun its going to be tough to match the production of what Chicago traded away :uhoh:


We traded away greater talent, so I expect Marshall and Rose will put up better numbers than JYD and AD will. But, at least for now, I think it made our TEAM better, so who really gives a flip about the individual stats. We played with intensity and aggression and a lot of this stemmed from JYD's energy and hustle. Toronto fans can talk all the smack they want . . . I really could care less. I think both teams got exactly what they needed out of this deal and are better because of it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*go bulls!*

The problem with Rose and sometimes Marshall were their attitudes. Sure, they are going to play nice right after the trade. We’ll check back at the end of the season. Marshall and Rose were mailing it in on that west coast road trip. Marshall has never been sturdy enough to play heavy minutes an entire NBA season. Rose will find some reason to become a malcontent, just like he has everywhere he’s played in the NBA.

Sure, the fellas we acquired might have a bit of a let down, although everything I hear/read about JYD is that he brings it every night.

As long as the Bulls are a better team, which it looked like they were last night, I don’t really care how Rose and Marshall do. I wish them well. We’ll see what happens.

Go Bulls!


----------



## max6216 (Nov 27, 2002)

so far both teams got what they traded for.i'm happy with what davis and williams will bring to the team.the team needs were for defense,hustle and toughness.as for scoring i'm sure skiles is gonna take advantage of crawford and curry's skills,along with the second chance points the team should get from having AD,JYD and chandler once he's healthy.and the few extra steals the team will get now that they showed some life at the defensive end.maybe it's to early to judge the but on paper this could be one of the most fun teams to watch in the east...


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

both teams seem improved from this trade. that's the bottom line. hopefully the bulls can turn it around now and make playoffs.


----------

